# Liszt/Mehta/LAPO



## EarlyCuyler (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can procure the Los Angeles Philharmonic recording with Zubin Mehta conducting Liszt Symphoic Poems? It contains Mazeppa, Hunnenschlacht, and Orpheus. I have had no luck at all in trying to find it. Any help is much appreciated...


----------



## the_unexpected (Mar 13, 2009)

This one?

http://www.amazon.com/Liszt-Symphon...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1238989696&sr=8-1

Edit: That appears to be with Berlin(if I'm reading the barely legible liner image right), but the program is pretty much the same...


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Mehta's readings of Liszt's tone poems*

The recording with the Los Angeles Philharmonic is out of print. You have to be lucky to grab it from anywhere but his Sony recording with the Berliner is good. I have that and the performance is fairly crisp. You will like it. Though I haven't heard the Los angeles playing but I assume that the Berliner readings are superior and you should be content with that.

Mehta's reading of Les Preludes by Liszt is the definitive recording on Decca with the Wiener Philharmoniker done in 1973. This disc also includes Wagner's Preludes from Die Meistersinger, Lohengril and Parsifal. Beautiful readings.


----------



## EarlyCuyler (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. I own the Berlin recording, and have in the past owned the LAPO recording. I lent it out, and it never returned. As far as each recording goes, the Berlin recording can't match the ferocity of the LAPO recording. The BPO is not an orchestra that I care to hear in "blood and guts" repetoire. With a few exceptions of course. The LAPO recording is legendary for that reason, complet and total balls-to-the wall. Which for those symphonic poems, is very much appropriate. Still searching, maybe I can fiond it on vinyl somewhere, and really get my speakers blown out...


----------

